# Eddie Hall Strongman WSM



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just watched the documentary on Netflix, and they touched upon gear usage, Terry Hollands stated that he believes you can win WSM without the use of performance enhansing drugs.

I don't actually think you could win it without their use but what do I know? I have never competed, anyone else think it can be done without gear usage?

Great documentary though, truly awesome viewing.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think you could enter. :whistling: never mind fcuking win it, who cares anyway, just appreciate.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Terry Hollands is talking absolute horse s**t


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I actually had to rewind that part twice to listen to it again, I found it unbelievable. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

karbonk said:


> I actually had to rewind that part twice to listen to it again, I found it unbelievable. That's just my opinion though.


 Mate, it comes with the territory, what do you expect? he's not gonna come out, live on TV and say, yeah, I jab Eddie's ar5e is he? I'm a fan of WSM and strongmans champions league another one, I've watched recently. There was this young Polish lad around early 20's and he's a different animal, left them all for dead on the deadlift lol.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Starz said:


> Mate, it comes with the territory, what do you expect? he's not gonna come out, live on TV and say, yeah, I jab Eddie's ar5e is he? I'm a fan of WSM and strongmans champions league another one, I've watched recently. There was this young Polish lad around early 20's and he's a different animal, left them all for dead on the deadlift lol.


 Of course it comes with the territory, and others enlightened us to it in the documentary, I know the polish guy you mean, watched him in action a few times now.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would assume that most of these top athletes are sponsored and the money from this is paying their wages. So they have to come out and say they are natural or all you need is this whey protein and creatine to become massive and win WSM.

The only thing is, that anyone who is interested in this sport knows that they are talking absolute sh1te and look like dickheads doing it.

The only way you could win WSM without steroids is if all the competition wasnt using it either.

It dosent bother me how much sh1te they talk about being natural. If i was in that situation i would prob do the same especially if supplement companies were paying me a fortune.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea can't blame him and he broke eye contact when saying it so it looked really obvious, can't blame anyone for denying it, but you ain't gonna win WSM.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Just literally watching it now. Couldn't believe his diet. Just full of crap


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good fellows pizzas and ice cream lol


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

karbonk said:


> Good fellows pizzas and ice cream lol


 Mixed with spinach or kale was it lol sounded putrid


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

I think he (Hall) comes across as a bit of a knob head to be honest.

as for Terry Hollands saying you don't need steroids, Id much prefer them not to even comment on gear use unless they are going to be brutally honest about what they take


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Just literally watching it now. Couldn't believe his diet. Just full of crap


 You try getting to 30 stone on rice n chicken lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd not thought of this before but it's actually depressing that the flagship strongman competitions aren't tested events, especially as most of the public won't realise this. Not that I'm expecting people here to agree with me!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd not thought of this before but it's actually depressing that the flagship strongman competitions aren't tested events, especially as most of the public won't realise this. Not that I'm expecting people here to agree with me!


 I think the opposite

The whole point of it is to see insanely strong people lift weights even us gear using gym goers couldn't imagine


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd not thought of this before but it's actually depressing that the flagship strongman competitions aren't tested events, especially as most of the public won't realise this. Not that I'm expecting people here to agree with me!


 Because they don't look like bodybuilders, Id say 90% of people wouldn't even think they are using AAS. To the avarage person they just look like fat men


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

united said:


> I think he (Hall) comes across as a bit of a knob head to be honest.


 Off topic but, Eddie is trying so hard to be a roll model for his young son etc, it surprised me that all he needed to do was stop swearing in front of him.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

united said:


> Because they don't look like bodybuilders, Id say 90% of people wouldn't even think they are using AAS. To the avarage person they just look like fat men


 Correct, a lot of non lifters I know just think hes fat, whereas in reality hes a fu**ing beast, with a layer of fat.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I did laugh when he was saying something along the lines of "my wifes been so supportive, shes always saying things like youre a s**t dad"


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

united said:


> Because they don't look like bodybuilders, Id say 90% of people wouldn't even think they are using AAS. To the avarage person they just look like fat men


 When I told my physio that all the WSM competitors were on huge volumes of drugs I thought he was going to cry. Anyone would think I'd just told a 4yr old Father Christmas wasn't real!

As for Hollands. Yeah, I'd rather he didn't make claims like that. Just makes him look foolish even though he knows full well, like we do, it's bull.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

These guys blood pressure must be awful eating crap using I imagine very high doses an carrying massive body weights, expect most on blood pressure meds, must be very hard to keep down.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

He does come across as a tool tbh. Made me laugh when he said a bloke called him a 'narcissistic bastard' or something similar, so he Googled it and thought 'Yeah, that's exactly what I am'. :thumb


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> These guys blood pressure must be awful eating crap using I imagine very high doses an carrying massive body weights, expect most on blood pressure meds, must be very hard to keep down.


 Eddie Hall has to sleep with an oxygen mask to keep his heart beating! How is that healthy??


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

united said:


> Eddie Hall has to sleep with an oxygen mask to keep his heart beating! How is that healthy??


 Not quite, its to keep him breathing sleep apnea is very common when your over weight.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Not quite, its to keep him breathing sleep apnea is very common when your over weight.


 Fair enough, but it still proves how unhealthy he is


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

united said:


> Eddie Hall has to sleep with an oxygen mask to keep his heart beating! How is that healthy??


 None of them are healthy IMO mate, they have passed that stage, I think they all realise it as well and try to minimise it, they do anything to win be the best they can be.

I they probably care but don't care so to speak bit like a smoker or drinker maybe.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW the health concerns are one reason I wish the sport was tested. The top guys would likely mostly be the same I expect but without them essentially being forced to gamble so much with their health to be competitive at a sport they love.

I have mixed feelings when I watch Eddie Hall compete. What he does is obviously hugely impressive, especially his deadlifting, but I'm uncomfortable at what he's having to put himself through to achieve it.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Agree on the Health points though, the way I see it, Remember when you were early Twenties, you were fearless and took risks, you were not too bothered about health risks etc, Most of these guys begun the gear usage in their early 20's if not sooner (during the immortal feeling stage of life) as they have progressed the have got better and better needing more and more gear, and have convinced themselves the risk outweighs the price or cost on health, one thing I disagree on is Eddie saying he is doing this for his family, I honestly think he is doing it for himself first and then his family,


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> None of them are healthy IMO mate, they have passed that stage, I think they all realise it as well and try to minimise it, they do anything to win be the best they can be.
> 
> I they probably care but don't care so to speak bit like a smoker or drinker maybe.


 I said it on another WSM thread, I think Eddie Hall will either win it or die of a heart attack trying! He looks more unfit than most of the top strongmen


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

united said:


> I said it on another WSM thread, I think Eddie Hall will either win it or die of a heart attack trying! He looks more unfit than most of the top strongmen


 I agree, its surprising how much abuse the body can take with AAS... health comes second to some people they really don't care unless it's forcing them to take a step back, it's surprising the risks they will take to win or look good.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

united said:


> I said it on another WSM thread, I think Eddie Hall will either win it or die of a heart attack trying! He looks more unfit than most of the top strongmen


 He's pushing it as much as he can to try n win then he can stop n become healthy

Would be by now if he won 2016


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Doesn't bother me but Terry would hint over on the Sugden forum about gear and numbers hit etc so unless it's for his sponsorship sake I thought he wouldn't be so dismissive of even seeing them like he said.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DubSelecta said:


> Doesn't bother me but Terry would hint over on the Sugden forum about gear and numbers hit etc


 What Forum?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I agree, its surprising how much abuse the body can take with AAS... health comes second to some people they really don't care unless it's forcing them to take a step back, it's surprising the risks they will take to win or look good.


 It's probably strongmen, who are on the most stuff. granted, they're genetic freaks, but it's nothing out the ordinary for example, for many to blast the fcuk out of orals (not typical bodybuilding doses), they're big boys and they know the risks involved. truth be told, I really don't think they care. I agree though, it is shocking, how people take such risks to win or look good. I fail to understand the logic of winning a competition, being a somebody, winning a plastic cup of more value than life in itself. I just respect and appreciate these guys and they're very entertaining, yet ultimately ruthless and wreckless. it is what it is.


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

Made me laugh how defensive Rob Frampton got! And how they insisted steroids only help recovery rather than building mass / gaining strength lol.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

chasinggains said:


> Made me laugh how defensive Rob Frampton got! And how they insisted steroids only help recovery rather than building mass / gaining strength lol.


 Preciecely, but not a Full on denial, fair play to him for admitting its use.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Terry Hollands also said he hasn't been around anyone who has used PEDs in the gym or training.

He is also good mates with Aaron Lambo...

Nonsense obviously what he said.


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think Eddie will actually win a WSM title. Other athletes are much better with events involving mobility / speed. His static strength is impressive but there were quite a few blokes pretty much matching him this year and they were in their early 20's, they've got plenty of time to improve. That young Polish lad was very impressive.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Starz said:


> It's probably strongmen, who are on the most stuff. granted, they're genetic freaks, but it's nothing out the ordinary for example, for many to blast the fcuk out of orals (not typical bodybuilding doses), they're big boys and they know the risks involved. truth be told, I really don't think they care. I agree though, it is shocking, how people take such risks to win or look good. I fail to understand the logic of winning a competition, being a somebody, winning a plastic cup of more value than life in itself. I just respect and appreciate these guys and they're very entertaining, yet ultimately ruthless and wreckless. it is what it is.


 Some make decent Money out of it I expect with everything, becomes a catch 22.. Win or at least keep amongst the top guys or lose £ and sponsors etc.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

karbonk said:


> What Forum?


 http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum

Doesn't really get used now much.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DubSelecta said:


> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum
> 
> Doesn't really get used now much.


 Thanks


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Colin said:


> Terry Hollands also said he hasn't been around anyone who has used PEDs in the gym or training.
> 
> He is also good mates with Aaron Lambo...
> 
> Nonsense obviously what he said.


 Who is that Lambo c**t? Keeps coming up on my facebook.

No idea what/who he is.

He looks like a c**t I know that much


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## pingug (Jan 8, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> These guys blood pressure must be awful eating crap using I imagine very high doses an carrying massive body weights, expect most on blood pressure meds, must be very hard to keep down.


 wasnt there a statement where he says at a seminar he was straining so much one of his eyes popped out its socket, that is heart attack material, anybody who trains like these guys on a regular bases has to be admired, every day is like leg day, not like most gym goers who think they are training hard because they do 7 different bicep exercises


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

pingug said:


> wasnt there a statement where he says at a seminar he was straining so much one of his eyes popped out its socket, that is heart attack material, anybody who trains like these guys on a regular bases has to be admired, every day is like leg day, not like most gym goers who think they are training hard because they do 7 different bicep exercises


 LMAO His eye popped out !

Must have felt weird that swinging about ha ha

Can your eye just pop out in all seriousness it's really big compared to the socket.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

He said it happened a few times and he just popped them back into his skull, llf,


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

karbonk said:


>


 Ahh different Lambo

Still a c**t

I'm thinking of Danny lambo


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Prime example of how to act like a c**t with police


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Eddie Hall just looks on his last legs the whole time and he's only 26 years old or something stupid.

The guy is obviously chasing his dream but he looks more worn out than most/all of the older more seasoned competitors do, he's just a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I think he has gone too far with his weight, I think if he lost 2 or even 3 stone and worked on speed and agility he could be better and slightly healthier too. Then again, he must know what he is doing and must be doing whats right for him, he has the best idea of what he needs to do. Even Thor said if he worked on speed he could be untouchable.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I think he has gone too far with his weight, I think if he lost 2 or even 3 stone and worked on speed and agility he could be better and slightly healthier too. Then again, he must know what he is doing and must be doing whats right for him, he has the best idea of what he needs to do. Even Thor said if he worked on speed he could be untouchable.


 Maybe he's got tunnel vision and focuses on the wrong thngs, or he could have poor management?

I'm not a football fan but look at how the fates of those teams change when management changes, still the same players but being managed/trained well can make or break an athlete/team.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

He has just built a gym at the bottom of his Garden so he can see the family more, I know from personal experience that you don't train as hard at home, I still train hard but for some reason the intensity is just not there, I think Management could be a factor, I think now that he is Pro he is self managed on the training front and he would not take orders from anyone else, I am not saying he does not listen but just that he does what he wants when he wants.


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I'm right in saying they started filming that in 2015, i think he's realised he was too big and is trying to drop some BF and work on his speed and endurance. i follow him closely and since 2015 he's progressed so far that none of the UK competitors even get close to him in UKSM now, i think he's got a real shot at the world title if he can keep injury free this year.

He does look a [email protected]£k site older than 28 though, but then i even can't imagine that battering and stress his body has already taken at his age. Massive respect for what they can do!

The dude can deadlift half a tonne!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd not thought of this before but it's actually depressing that the flagship strongman competitions aren't tested events, especially as most of the public won't realise this. Not that I'm expecting people here to agree with me!


 Why would they want to tarnish there own sport/franchise mate. They not gonna just like wrestling


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DORIAN said:


> Why would they want to tarnish there own sport/franchise mate. They not gonna just like wrestling


 My point was I wish they'd stop using PEDs, not that they should be honest about doing so.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> My point was I wish they'd stop using PEDs, not that they should be honest about doing so.


 I know what you ment. But the organisations behind wsm wouldn't want that or the spectical would be gone.if they did there would be super strict on tests Can't imagine it's possible to pull a plane natural. People unfortunately want freaks. That's why modern body buildings crap


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

DORIAN said:


> I know what you ment. But the organisations behind wsm wouldn't want that or the spectical would be gone.if they did there would be super strict on tests Can't imagine it's possible to pull a plane natural. People unfortunately want freaks. That's why modern body buildings crap


 But should perceptions of what the public want to see be allowed to push competitors to put their health at risk in the way they do?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

On a tangent off the current discussion here.. what kind of gear do these guys use?

In before all of it


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> But should perceptions of what the public want to see be allowed to push competitors to put their health at risk in the way they do?


 Absolutely not bud. But money talks


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

superpube said:


> On a tangent off the current discussion here.. what kind of gear do these guys use?
> 
> In before all of it


 I would imagine a shed load, to maintain size and strength at approaching 30 stone in weight is gonna take a shed load of gear use. Not sure how they working it, as they are always training, for example I don't think they blast and cruise but stay ON full time and Big Loz, Hollands and Hall are posting up daily training videos, for example Hall was doing 420kg x5 DL the other day, so he must be on a decent dose? I have no actual idea on dosages but it would be very interesting to find out.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do any televised natty strongman competitions exist that anyone knows of?

Ive only ever seen WSM on TV


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As an aside, was it just me or were there hardly any people watching the WSM final events? I guess it was partly down to the location but it does make me wonder if there is really much money in its current form?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> As an aside, was it just me or were there hardly any people watching the WSM final events? I guess it was partly down to the location but it does make me wonder if there is really much money in its current form?


 I'd say location. A lot of other events in 2016 had the highes ever number of spectators if I remember correctly.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any televised natty strongman competitions exist that anyone knows of?
> 
> Ive only ever seen WSM on TV


 From what I've heard half the time there are barley enough competitors who enter Britain's Natural Strongest man or similar events to even justify running a comp.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> From what I've heard half the time there are barley enough competitors who enter Britain's Natural Strongest man or similar events to even justify running a comp.


 Do you think this is because people who have the drive to get to such a high level of functional strength, also are willing to do anything (including gear) to progress?

or is it some other reason?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do you think this is because people who have the drive to get to such a high level of functional strength, also are willing to do anything (including gear) to progress?
> 
> or is it some other reason?


 Yeah you could right. Watching the Eddie documentary shows that's his mind set. I think it's to do with comps as well though.

If you're wanting to rub shoulders with the Giants live organisers and get on the "world stage" even if it is only channel 5 or spike TV you have to go down that route of comps which leaves you up against a lot of strong strong enhanced guys. That seems to be where the little money and sponsorships are. Apart from Mark Jeanes I can't think off the top of my head anyone else who's ever won Britain's Natural Strongest Man. It's a shame that all the focus is on the other guys though.

I think the way comps are now and the standards that are expected kind of push guys into it. 400kg deadlift is almost standard now.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DubSelecta said:


> I think the way comps are now and the standards that are expected kind of push guys into it.


 Totally !!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Colin said:


> Terry Hollands also said he hasn't been around anyone who has used PEDs in the gym or training.
> 
> He is also good mates with Aaron Lambo...
> 
> Nonsense obviously what he said.


 that funny,



superpube said:


> Ahh different Lambo
> 
> Still a c**t
> 
> I'm thinking of Danny lambo


 he good at marketing though , he started off giving free advice on lifting, to get the audience then bought out a pre workout, then test booster, and other products now sold out all the time, he got that many people lining up for the stuff, he making a mint, ( you dont go to jamaica for 4 weeks if your skint ) so good luck to him.


----------



## Jackyjilly (Dec 11, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> These guys blood pressure must be awful eating crap using I imagine very high doses an carrying massive body weights, expect most on blood pressure meds, must be very hard to keep down.


 Was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

These events wouldn't be even half as popular as what they are if they were tested. People watch to see these freaks lifting superhuman amounts of weight. It'd lose its appeal if the weights being lifted were dramatically reduced, which would happen because these amazing feats of strength simply wouldn't be possible without drugs.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckon there might be the odd competitor who doesn't use, but they would be few and far between. Could you win it without gear? Not a chance.

Its like BBing in that most competitors won't talk about it. Which is their decision. I'm surprised that Terry said that to be honest


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> My point was I wish they'd stop using PEDs, not that they should be honest about doing so.


 Why would you want that? Would be god damn boring.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I'm surprised that Terry said that to be honest



View attachment WP_20170111_18_32_54_Pro (2).mp4


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasn't doubting you pal, just surprised!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Wasn't doubting you pal, just surprised!


 Surprised me too but least we have better understanding of why he said it, Sponsors etc,.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> People watch to see these freaks lifting superhuman amounts of weight. It'd lose its appeal if the weights being lifted were dramatically reduced, which would happen because these amazing feats of strength simply wouldn't be possible without drugs.


 E/thread spot on mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

naturalguy said:


> Why would you want that? Would be god damn boring.


 I'm genuinely more interested in seeing the best guy win than what the actual weights are. Even without PEDs the weights would be huge compared to what Joe Public could lift, and for most people who watch I doubt the weights lifted really mean anything at all.


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> As an aside, was it just me or were there hardly any people watching the WSM final events? I guess it was partly down to the location but it does make me wonder if there is really much money in its current form?


 This always surprises me too. The majority of the time it just looks like a few locals have sauntered down to see what it's about, not a crowd of passionate supporters. Is it even possible to buy tickets to the WSM finals, or even the later qualifying events?

I've only ever seen tickets sold for the UKs Strongest Man finals (Doncaster), Europe's Strongest Man finals (Leeds), and the team event in Stoke...


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

WSM and other strength sports don't really have much of a following other than those that practice it themselves.


----------



## pingug (Jan 8, 2016)

DORIAN said:


> Why would they want to tarnish there own sport/franchise mate. They not gonna just like wrestling


 Strongman is more of an entertainment spectacle than something like powerlifting so you want to see the characters and freaks and super human strength, you wouldnt get that without the PEDS


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

pingug said:


> Strongman is more of an entertainment spectacle than something like powerlifting so you want to see the characters and freaks and super human strength, you wouldnt get that without the PEDS


 I know mate that's my point


----------

